# Combination Line



## Freshwaterman

I have an off shore rig that is loaded wth an innovative mono line and I plan to add braided line on top. The question I have here is about the palomar knot or the best type knot to join the two ends together. Yes I've seen the example about twisting the line ends over one another, pulling the tag ends through the open loops and sinching down the knots to form a continuous run of line that will thread through the guides and onto the reel w/o difficulty. Is this going to be the best knot to use and what is the best method of managing the lines while trying to tie this knot?

Reply to e-mail [email protected] as an alt valid address.


----------

